# JUN Lemon + Top Gear Video



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Not sure if some of you have seen this.

I did run a search on the forum, but nothing came up. :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

:smokin:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

very kool!!

i've been looking for that for that!!...


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Mick didnt have that curly haircut last time i saw him :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

anyone know when the video was shot/released ?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

xsvoid said:


> anyone know when the video was shot/released ?


It was shot for Clarkson's 2002 "No Limits" DVD 

- Kevin.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

it was shot at crail raceway in scotland


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

"Semtex with a steering wheel!" ...LOL

Absolutely brilliant! Dunno how I managed never to have seen that before. Thanks for the post...

And who said Jeremy didn't like Skylines?


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Mick has more videos on his website RE:Lemon 
Jun Super Lemon RII


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The Lemon rocks:bowdown1:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

everytime clarkson has been in a skyline he's said its the best car he's ever driven.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

pitbull said:


> everytime clarkson has been in a skyline he's said its the best car he's ever driven.


He also said that about every other super sports car . . :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

JAZZ:chuckle:


----------



## IoM GTR (May 20, 2004)

moNoKnoT said:


> It was shot for Clarkson's 2002 "No Limits" DVD
> 
> - Kevin.


Sorry man, but it was shot for Clarkson 'At Full Throttle' cant remember what year it came out but its the one about modded cars where JC and Vicki Butler-Henderson race a Escort Cossie against an Impreza. and you see a 1.6 laser Capri pee all over a Ferrari.

Unfortunately this DVD is no longer produced and I am sorry to say we here at Duke Video have sold out and are unable to get any more, though you would probably find a copy on ebay.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

IoM GTR said:


> Sorry man, but it was shot for Clarkson 'At Full Throttle' cant remember what year it came out but its the one about modded cars where JC and Vicki Butler-Henderson race a Escort Cossie against an Impreza. and you see a 1.6 laser Capri pee all over a Ferrari.
> 
> Unfortunately this DVD is no longer produced and I am sorry to say we here at Duke Video have sold out and are unable to get any more, though you would probably find a copy on ebay.



No mate it was shot for the DVD No limits 2002.
As Kevin kindly stated.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

IoM GTR said:


> Sorry man, but it was shot for Clarkson 'At Full Throttle' cant remember what year it came out but its the one about modded cars where JC and Vicki Butler-Henderson race a Escort Cossie against an Impreza. and you see a 1.6 laser Capri pee all over a Ferrari.
> 
> Unfortunately this DVD is no longer produced and I am sorry to say we here at Duke Video have sold out and are unable to get any more, though you would probably find a copy on ebay.



And to add you can get a copy of the Dvd here Amazon.co.uk: Jeremy Clarkson - No Limits [2002]: DVD: Jeremy Clarkson


Mick


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

hehe, i've seen this one before, dont know where i got it from. is it on your website mick?

anyways, i love this video!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

mick...surely not the most responsible thing to do lol


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I keep seeing that car, and I cant for the life of me work out what garage looks after it


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> I keep seeing that car, and I cant for the life of me work out what garage looks after it



Ant. 
There is only one garage that will look after that car mate.

There phone number is at the bottom of my post.

PS hope all is well with the little one   


Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mick, 
did you own it at the time?

if not, how does it make you feel seeing that video. is it a bit weird knowing your car has "been about" before you had it?

Mook


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

And yours hasnt Mook?

Everybody who owns a 32 or a 33 on here's cars have 'been about a bit'

Who's to say your pride and joy wasnt redlined from cold in Japan 

Mine might have been too!! Heaven forbid


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i know what you mean, but imagine meeting your partners Ex, how that would bring home her "history"

wonder if seeing his car from before he owned it make him feel weird, or happy.

mook


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

He he well thankfully my Missus's ex's havent got her posted all over the net............ well at least i dont think so!!

Ive seen all the amateur sites and no sign of her yet


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

leggus said:


> He he well thankfully my Missus's ex's havent got her posted all over the net............ well at least i dont think so!!
> 
> Ive seen all the amateur sites and no sign of her yet


lol, thats the best excuse ive heard for looking at porn yet!

lol

mook


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Who needs an excuse to look at porn mate lol 

After all.. Internet is for Porn - Google Video 6,750.000 views cant be wrong 

(Oldie but a goodie)


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

IoM GTR said:


> Sorry man, but it was shot for Clarkson 'At Full Throttle' cant remember what year it came out.


Your wrong, I have the DVD in-front of me and it IS "No limits" and was shot in 2002.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Trev said:


> Your wrong, I have the DVD in-front of me and it IS "No limits" and was shot in 2002.



Yep you are correct Trev.    


Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Ant.
> There is only one garage that will look after that car mate.
> 
> There phone number is at the bottom of my post.
> ...


I was taking the ****  I would have to be blind to not know 

The little one is very good mate. Lets hope she turns out prettier than her old man! Heres a few pics of the little monster. Hope you, Wendy and the kids have a good christmas, got anything fun planned.





































All the best, Ant.


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

Amazing, only car i have seen Clarkson drive and look geniunely scared


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

763paf said:


>


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

heheheheh

good man.

Mick


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nobody saw that mick (well i assume that you in the car) was on the phone in the picture of his website??


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

bkvj said:


> nobody saw that mick (well i assume that you in the car) was on the phone in the picture of his website??


That Pic was taken at Zolder earlier this year, whilst checking out the course. I think he is speaking to Nick who is following behind. :chuckle:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

amazing car


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

pitbull said:


> everytime clarkson has been in a skyline he's said its the best car he's ever driven.


He putted the Skyline GTR in the 8th place the only Japanese car in the top 10 featuring his film (from 2001 I think) Top 100 the best of all cars in the century, anyone seen it?

His top 100 list actually ain't bad, at least better then the EVO mag top 50..


----------



## Miller99Skyline (Jan 7, 2007)

_~ "It's like driving an explosion!"_
_________________________________


Yeah, that pretty much sums it all up!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Miller99Skyline said:


> _"It's like driving an explosion!"_


"Semtex with a steering wheel!"

:chuckle:


----------

